# From a once perfect driver to a massive slice why???



## Mark mizuno (May 10, 2013)

Hi all virgin post here

i was a really good driver of the ball always straight 98%of the time. Now I am terrible with it slice after slice. I think what I'm doing is my hands are getting in front of the club at impact or my shoulders are turning faster than my arms. Can anyone help me out please with some advice. I know the obvious is to get a lesson but would like your opinions firstly. 
Thanks all


----------



## bobmac (May 10, 2013)

Try placing a tee peg in the ground about 6-8 in in front of the ball and try and hit them both


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			Hi all virgin post here

i was a really good driver of the ball always straight 98%of the time. Now I am terrible with it slice after slice. I think what I'm doing is my hands are getting in front of the club at impact or my shoulders are turning faster than my arms. Can anyone help me out please with some advice. I know the obvious is to get a lesson but would like your opinions firstly. 
Thanks all
		
Click to expand...



Bob is the person who would know as he is a PGA Pro ^^so do not wish to butt in but as you made some guesses as to the cause it seems you have tried to understand the problem with your swing mechanics which is cool. Where does the ball start? and I am guessing its ending in the cabbage on the right?!

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 10, 2013)

No I miss the cabbage and hit the back of my head. 
It starts straight. It was after I got custom fitted for my driver. 
I hit so many balls that I got tired and swung lazy and it just stayed with me. 
Ad before I never fad to think about my swing as it naturally went straight. Now I have to over think everything.


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 10, 2013)

No I miss the cabbage and hit the back of my head. 
It starts straight. It was after I got custom fitted for my driver. 
I hit so many balls that I got tired and swung lazy and it just stayed with me. 
And before I never had to think about my swing as it naturally went straight. Now I have to over think everything.

Sorry poor spelling and fat fingers got in the way so I corrected them.


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 11, 2013)

Bobs advice is golden.

I think technically it is because you are swinging out to in. Best way to explain it is if you stood behind the ball as you tee'd off the club would enter from the right and exit to the left. As with kicking a football with the outside of your boot.


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for the advice. I will give it a week and report my findings. :fore:


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			It was after I got custom fitted for my driver. 
 Now I have to over think everything.
		
Click to expand...

Why did you feel you needed to get Custom Fit when the Driver was going straight 98% of the time? 

What makes you think you have to over-think everything? What happens with Fairway Woods? And irons? Do you swing and/or think the same?


----------



## huds1475 (May 13, 2013)

Think the vid in the following is essentially along the same lines as Bob's advice??

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?53846-driver-woes

Is helping me & I had exactly the same problem with a new whacking-stick


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 13, 2013)

Erm ok I will try and answer your questions. 
1, I had an old driver and thought new tech stuff ,further flight better dispersion. 
I have to over think stuff now because I've lost my natural swing. 
My irons are ok my wedges are very good. 
Hope this helps you understand.


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 13, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Think the vid in the following is essentially along the same lines as Bob's advice??

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?53846-driver-woes

Is helping me & I had exactly the same problem with a new whacking-stick
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the video I will go and practice it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2013)

Apart from following Bob's golden tips why not simply get a lesson. A decent pro will spot the fault in seconds and give you the advice you need and some drills to work on.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 14, 2013)

Starts straight and finishes right... I want to say lack of release.


----------



## Khamelion (May 14, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Starts straight and finishes right... I want to say lack of release.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly where I am at present, trying to get my release sorted, getting there but it is a slow process.

I'll list the faults I had that caused/are still causing my slice:-


Casting the club, throwing the club out at the start of the downswing like casting a fishing rod
Spinning shoulders to left of target to start the downswing, main result of this is point above (casting)
Leaning back at impact, not transferring weight correctly onto left foot. 
No release, thus leading to open club face. 
Right hand under left at impact, result open club face, see point above (Release)
Left arm chicken wing, result scooping the ball and right hand under left.
Early extension of right arm. Allowing right arm to come away from the body, thus out to in swing.


I've had all of the above at some point in time during the 18month period I've been having lessons and still have some now, but through practice and instruction I'm getting rid of them.


----------



## huds1475 (May 15, 2013)

Had a leson last night, nailed it.

Get a lesson, forget internet vids (sorry!!).


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 15, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Had a leson last night, nailed it.

Get a lesson, forget internet vids (sorry!!).
		
Click to expand...

Soooooo are you gonna share it lol.


----------



## Mark mizuno (May 21, 2013)

Hi people I want to thank everyone for there help. 
I played a round last week and although my driving was just as bad my playing partner did see a few errors in my swinging and I was tending to lift up through the swing to look for my ball. And not releasing properly. 
So I went up the range straight after my round and just took my driver. All I concentrated on was keeping my head down until my right shoulder forced me to look up. Although that was making me release early it gave me a platform to work on. 
So I am going to get a few playing lessons to as my irons on the fairway are really accurate at the minute but can't hit off the tee so that tells me I'm changing my swing to much. 
Please feel free to comment on what I have said. And again thanks to all.


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 11, 2013)

Started to look at fixing my horrid slice this week. And just about got it. I think with a lesson it would be sorted. 
I have noticed that my shoulders was out of line with my feet.what triggered my thoughts was that I read somewhere that my club will always follow the line of my shoulders. 
So I concentrated on keeping my shoulders down. And now I have nearly got my distance back and reduce my horrid slice to a playable fade. 
Thanks again to the forum and the mag


----------



## MarkA (Jun 11, 2013)

Get a Lesson fella - you'll benefit more from 30 mins with a decent pro than hours tying to fix it yourself - plus you'll get your confidence back which is probably the most important thing you need.


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 11, 2013)

MarkA said:



			Get a Lesson fella - you'll benefit more from 30 mins with a decent pro than hours tying to fix it yourself - plus you'll get your confidence back which is probably the most important thing you need.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will deffo get a lesson soon. Plus I've just renewed my membership of my local coarse. So I will get a couple of air miles in first to loosen me up then get a pro to look at it. 
Mans your right about confidence. I am getting it back now and happy to attack the driver.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			Soooooo are you gonna share it lol.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. Was getting head & hands in front of the ball @ impact. 

Problem is, nailed it on the range. Can't hit a fairway for my life on the course. Damn game 

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 13, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Sorry mate. Was getting head & hands in front of the ball @ impact. 

Problem is, nailed it on the range. Can't hit a fairway for my life on the course. Damn game 

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

ouchhh. Yeah that happens don't it. Play like tiger up the range. And tigger on the coarse. Lol. 
Keep at it. I have made progress too now from a bad slice to a slight fade. And when I'm on point a little draw.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 13, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Sorry mate. Was getting head & hands in front of the ball @ impact. 

Problem is, nailed it on the range. Can't hit a fairway for my life on the course. Damn game 

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Hands in front of the ball is good.

Head is not.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Hands in front of the ball is good.
		
Click to expand...

With the driver?
Sorry, dont agree


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

bobmac said:



			With the driver?
Sorry, dont agree
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 
Never hands in front with a driver


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			I agree. 
Never hands in front with a driver
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.

Hands behind the ball = path going left (fade/slice), loss of lag, hands flipping. Maybe you should take a look at some of the pics on this page and re-evaluate what it is you THINK you know.....

http://www.aroundhawaii.com/lifestyle/health_and_fitness/2011-09-pga-tour-grip-styles-part-2.html

Lots of pros DO flip the club though... but fortunately they have the swing speed to still get the ball out there at 300+ yds.

The pictures don't lie, and these guys don't play off a 28 h/cap either.....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe you should take a look at some of the pics on this page and re-evaluate what it is you THINK you know.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't realise this was about tour pros. I was talking about a golfer who has a bad slice.

You stand on a driving range and tell someone who slices to move his hands in front of the ball at impact and see how far he block slices.

I teach my golf on ranges with real people, I dont just read books.
We would all like to turn everyone into a tour golfer but in reality, on the range, we have to help people with what they have.
I suggest you take all your knowledge about the golf swing, take it onto the range for ten years then come back and tell me how much you think you know about teaching.


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

The pictures clearly state that AT address the hands are CLEARLY behind the ball. 
So know I'm confused at who we are talking about. Luke Donald or. Some 28 handicapper who is struggling with his slice


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 14, 2013)

I've created a monster!


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I've created a monster!
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo you haven't mucker lol. 

I am surprised at justones sarcastic reply though. We should be helping each other not putting them down. The reason why we all play to different levels is because of what WE deem to be correct. So if someone has a different opinion then try to educate them not kick them when there down. 
Bobmac is spot on and he is one of the guys who have helped me reduce my huge slice as I took his tip up the range and seen an instant change in my ball flight. 

YES YOU HAVE CREATED A MONSTER. LOL ONLY JOKING.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I've created a monster!
		
Click to expand...

Not really, it's just a bit pointless telling someone with  a 80mph swing path that is 20-30 degrees out to in with a clubface that is 30 + degrees open to move his/her hands in front of the ball at impact. All he/she will do is open the face more.
It is ok however for someone who has a good swing path, 120mph swing speed and a 9 deg driver.
That's the difference between teaching tour pros and helping people on here.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Sorry, I didn't realise this was about tour pros. I was talking about a golfer who has a bad slice.

You stand on a driving range and tell someone who slices to move his hands in front of the ball at impact and see how far he block slices.

I teach my golf on ranges with real people, I dont just read books.
We would all like to turn everyone into a tour golfer but in reality, on the range, we have to help people with what they have.
I suggest you take all your knowledge about the golf swing, take it onto the range for ten years then come back and tell me how much you think you know about teaching.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they're all rapturous when you turn their slice into a snap hook and say "See, you can get draw spin!"


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm sure they're all rapturous when you turn their slice into a snap hook and say "See, you can get draw spin!"
		
Click to expand...

 Oh dear.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			Nooooo you haven't mucker lol. 

I am surprised at justones sarcastic reply though. We should be helping each other not putting them down. The reason why we all play to different levels is because of what WE deem to be correct. So if someone has a different opinion then try to educate them not kick them when there down. 
Bobmac is spot on and he is one of the guys who have helped me reduce my huge slice as I took his tip up the range and seen an instant change in my ball flight. 

YES YOU HAVE CREATED A MONSTER. LOL ONLY JOKING.
		
Click to expand...

Hands behind the ball is a DEATH TRAP, it's taught by people who teach 'patches' but ultimately leave you with a crap swing and Â£30 lighter of pocket. Learn to control your path and your clubface and you'll have a decent game for life. If you're slicing then start by closing the clubface little by litte to bring it closer to the path you are swinging on (smaller face/path ratio = less curvature/slice)


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Oh dear.

Hands behind the ball = path going left (fade/slice), loss of lag, hands flipping. Maybe you should take a look at some of the pics on this page and re-evaluate what it is you THINK you know.....

http://www.aroundhawaii.com/lifestyle/health_and_fitness/2011-09-pga-tour-grip-styles-part-2.html

Lots of pros DO flip the club though... but fortunately they have the swing speed to still get the ball out there at 300+ yds.

The pictures don't lie, and these guys don't play off a 28 h/cap either.....
		
Click to expand...

Ditto maybe it's you who needs to re-evaluate what you THINK you know


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hands behind the ball is a DEATH TRAP, it's taught by people who teach 'patches' but ultimately leave you with a crap swing and Â£30 lighter of pocket. Learn to control your path and your clubface and you'll have a decent game for life. If you're slicing then start by closing the clubface little by litte to bring it closer to the path you are swinging on (smaller face/path ratio = less curvature/slice)
		
Click to expand...

That's better. 
But would that not just hide the problem and not fix it. That to me is a short term fix on the coarse. Not a long term one. ?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2013)

Hands behind the ball is a DEATH TRAP
		
Click to expand...

Who said to move the hands behind the ball ?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark mizuno said:



			That's better. 
But would that not just hide the problem and not fix it. That to me is a short term fix on the coarse. Not a long term one. ?
		
Click to expand...

No, first you need to learn to match your clubface closer to your path (so you get less curvature and keep the ball in play more often)... then work on making your path better.

You COULD be slicing purely based on the fact that you have a square clubface and are hitting the ball on the way *UP*, your path could also be very close to perfect in that case.... you only need to be hitting 4-5 degrees up with a square clubface to hit a mahooosive slice... I'm sure Bob has mentioned that... :smirk:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Who said to move the hands behind the ball ?
		
Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2013)

I prefer to address the swing path first but that's just me.




			you only need to be hitting 4-5 degrees up with a square clubface to hit a mahooosive slice
		
Click to expand...

Thats quite tricky to do if your swing path is out to in


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Who said to move the hands behind the ball ?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I caused a ruck by not explaining right. The pictures posted previously are actually exactly how I've been taught to generate a better ball flight.

So, for posterity, I should have actually wrote, head behind ball, hands in front 

Handbags away now??


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 14, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Looks like I caused a ruck by not explaining right. The pictures posted previously are actually exactly how I've been taught to generate a better ball flight.

So, for posterity, I should have actually wrote, head behind ball, hands in front 

Handbags away now??
		
Click to expand...

Who taught you that?  Surely not a pro.


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 14, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Looks like I caused a ruck by not explaining right. The pictures posted previously are actually exactly how I've been taught to generate a better ball flight.

So, for posterity, I should have actually wrote, head behind ball, hands in front 

Handbags away now??
		
Click to expand...

Re: From a once perfect driver to a massive slice why???
 Originally Posted by huds1475  
Looks like I caused a ruck by not explaining right. The pictures posted previously are actually exactly how I've been taught to generate a better ball flight.


So, for posterity, I should have actually wrote, head behind ball, hands in front 


Handbags away now??
Who taught you that? Surely not a pro.


opps looks like another ruck. Lol.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yep. Fuggit. No more comments.

See you in the long stuff


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I'm off up the range in a couple of hours. So I am asking ppl to give me a top tip to fixing my wicked slice. The last couple of weeks it's been good but now it's back worse than ever. So plz plz post and I will give it a go. 
Ta.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 24, 2013)

Go back to your old driver?


----------



## Mark mizuno (Jun 24, 2013)

ger147 said:



			Go back to your old driver?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ok good tip. Can you find it for me then plz. Last seen in South Wales some where&#128540;


----------

